# Male Dog Sniffing/Licking Other Male Dogs "Down There"



## ljlou13 (Feb 3, 2008)

My seven month male maltese puppy absolutely loves to go to the dog park down the street from our home. About a month ago he discovered mounting and "humping" other dogs and would do this frequently (usually only to other male dogs ). He doesn't really do this very much anymore, but his new thing is sniffing and actually licking other male dogs "down there". This is basically kind of gross and sort of embarrassing at the dog park!!! We obviously try to move him away from the dog and say "stop" or "no", but this doesn't seem to be working. He is not neutered yet and will be neutered in the near future. I frequently see/hear about dogs humping and how neutering may decrease this behaviour, but I am not sure about the licking? Has anyone else ever had this problem????


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE (ljlou13 @ Jun 23 2008, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=595640


> My seven month male maltese puppy absolutely loves to go to the dog park down the street from our home. About a month ago he discovered mounting and "humping" other dogs and would do this frequently (usually only to other male dogs ). He doesn't really do this very much anymore, but his new thing is sniffing and actually licking other male dogs "down there". This is basically kind of gross and sort of embarrassing at the dog park!!! We obviously try to move him away from the dog and say "stop" or "no", but this doesn't seem to be working. He is not neutered yet and will be neutered in the near future. I frequently see/hear about dogs humping and how neutering may decrease this behaviour, but I am not sure about the licking? Has anyone else ever had this problem????[/B]


Your little one is learning from the big boys in the park. Dogs will sniff each other to get to know one another. I think as your little one gets a little older the licking will stop and turn into just sniffing. Most times Mounting/humping is a way of showing dominance which is normal in a dog pack. Maybe you may want to have him neutered before going back to the park to avoid any habits.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

The licking wouldn't bug me unless it seemed compulsive and never ending!

Just today, I took sweet little Wolfie to a dog park and a seven month old maltese was mounting and humping him so much Wolfie was really concerned. He didn't want anything to do with that dog and it was never ending so we left the place and hope not to come across him again.

I was also afraid Wolfie would be injured (his back or derriere)

The pup was not neutered.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It is just a "dog" thing, only they understand why. Dogs sniff to get the scent of something and many times they will take a tiny lick. Why, I don't know. Like giving a new treat, they will sniff it and then take a small taste of it, before they decide to take or reject it. 
Humping isn't necessarily a "sexual" thing. In the animal world they hump each other too. Sheep and cattle especially. With girls in season when they are humping each other it is the girl doing the humping that is the one in season. I find more humping occurrs in my household when a girl is in season. My boys hump only in play or to say I am the boss of you. I've never noticed neutering helping humping in any way.


----------

